
5 Graph Databases to Consider - zoowar
https://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2011/04/5-graph-databases-to-consider.php
======
antonyh
"Neo Technologies cites several customers, though none of them are household
names."

Really? Adobe? Cisco? Deutsche Telecom? I'd say these are.

------
mtrn
Does anyone here have real world experience with OrientDB? I consider it a
candidate for a project at the moment (where MongoDB was too flaky, CouchDB
too slow for unplanned queries and the relational model not a good fit for a
document-oriented domain).

------
michael_dorfman
Actually, this article is about 5 Graph DBMS's.

If you are (like me) more interested in looking for Graph Databases to
consider, it looks like Knuth's "Stanford GraphBase" is still the go-to
source.

------
payalg
neo4j illustration is really fun. FlockDB is interesting.

~~~
fizx
FlockDB is really a SQL-JOIN-only database. It's how we scale many-to-many
relationships.

For more traditional graph db applications, we use
<https://github.com/twitter/cassovary>, which we just open-sourced.

------
cheatercheater
tldr: Not interesting because it only compares what big buzz names the
projects can be linked to, not on the actual merit of the databases/DBMSes in
question.

